# Knee on Belly to trap the arm



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

I have Kyle in a side mount, with my left hand under his head.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

In one motion I jump my right knee to his belly, left leg straight out, straighten my left arm and draw back my right to begin punching.

I throw 2-3 punches and force Kyle to cover up. (DOn't try to throw more, if you don't get something you can work with drop back to a tight side mount and repeat from the there)


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

I drive myself forward and down onto Kyles arms, forcing his near arm across his face and grab his wrist with my left.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 23, 2005)

I pull his arm tight around his head and go back to knee in belly with his arm trapped.  This gives me a clearer path to strike and opens up several submissions.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

We do a variant of this, and I really like it! From the mount, draw up his arm in defense by punching, then shove it over across h is chest/face and fall with all your weight on it. From their move to essentially your final position, but straddling rather than knee-on-belly.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 24, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> We do a variant of this, and I really like it! From the mount, draw up his arm in defense by punching, then shove it over across h is chest/face and fall with all your weight on it. From their move to essentially your final position, but straddling rather than knee-on-belly.



Yup, basically the same thing.


----------

